# NCE PowerCab First System?



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello,

I am in the beginning stages of planning my HO layout and I am trying to decide on a DCC system. The two I seem to see the most is Digitrax and NCE. Keep in mind, I have never used either of these systems, so everything will be new to me (but I am fairly computer savvy). It seems like I see a lot of recommendations for NCE as a lot of people imply it is easier to get into. I also must say, the controller, or cab is also more appealing.

The biggest thing I like about NCE is their budget friendly starter set that is the PowerCab. My plan is to buy the PowerCab along with one extra wired controller so that I can walk around my layout and be able to switch from any side. I realize the PowerCab controller cannot be unplugged as all the track power is also running through it.

My initial layout is going to be a 5x9 and I only ever plan to have two operators at the most and no more than 3-4 locomotives on the layout at any given time. Again, from what I have read, it seems like the PowerCab would be an ideal fit for this.

Depending on how the 5x9 layout goes, I have the option of starting a new larger layout at which point I would likely start over with a new system, but since I don't know how likely that is to happen, I don't want to base my current purchase on things that may never happen.

Any thoughts or opinions on the NCE PowerCab or other systems I might not have considered?

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

i have a small layout. Decided to go with DCC to minimize wiring even though I'm an EE. An NCE PowerCab was a good fit.

i'm also a member of a club that uses NCE. I later realized I could use my PowerCab on the club layout as a simple cab, like a PowerPro. While I have no plans for expanding, it is nice to know the PowerCab could still be used (and probably needed for programming decoders).

I was also interested in adding a 2nd cab. NCE cabs (e.g. cab04) or Digitrax throttles aren't so cheap. The NCE cabbus protocol is published. I was able build a cab using an Arduino and learn about serial communication


i'd be interested in hearing about how Digitrax products that are comparable to the PowerCab and how they can be used in bigger systems with a separate command station.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I am in the same boat as the OP. Thank you for posting the query.. Following along...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

For a very small layout with just a couple of locos, a limited feature system like Bachmann's EZ Command or MRC's Prodigy Explorer might be an even more cost effective choice. If you never plan to expand to a larger layout with more locos running, these will serve you well. The limit here is that you can't add additional throttles (although the Explorer is easily upgraded to the full featured Prodigy system).

For a larger layout, Digitrax, NCE, and MRC's Prodigy line are all fine, and it's just a matter of user preference. I agree with the OP that I prefer the appearance of the NCE / MRC over the Digitrax, and the Digitrax manuals have a reputation for being hard to use. Personally, I prefer the control knob of the MRC units to the thumb wheel of NCE, but that's just personal preference.

The only one of the full featured systems that I DON'T recommend is Bachmann's Dynamis system. The controller is too clunky (needs two hands), the interface is confusing, and adding a second cab requires a $400 upgrade to the basic system.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> For a very small layout with just a couple of locos, a limited feature system like Bachmann's EZ Command or MRC's Prodigy Explorer might be an even more cost effective choice. If you never plan to expand to a larger layout with more locos running, these will serve you well. The limit here is that you can't add additional throttles (although the Explorer is easily upgraded to the full featured Prodigy system).
> 
> For a larger layout, Digitrax, NCE, and MRC's Prodigy line are all fine, and it's just a matter of user preference. I agree with the OP that I prefer the appearance of the NCE / MRC over the Digitrax, and the Digitrax manuals have a reputation for being hard to use. Personally, I prefer the control knob of the MRC units to the thumb wheel of NCE, but that's just personal preference.
> 
> The only one of the full featured systems that I DON'T recommend is Bachmann's Dynamis system. The controller is too clunky (needs two hands), the interface is confusing, and adding a second cab requires a $400 upgrade to the basic system.


Thanks for the input. It looks like Bachmann's EZ Command and MRC's Prodigy Explorer does not have an option for a controller that can be unplugged? If this is the case, I would probably skip this. Since my layout is going to be primarily switching, I will need to walk around with the controller as I follow the train.

One thing I did notice is MRC's Prodigy Express. Is this similar to the NCE PowerCab where the controller must be plugged in at all times, or can the controller be unplugged to take it to another spot on the railroad? If it can be unplugged, it might be the cheapest option for what I need, but now to determine if it is the "best" option...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

patrick.b said:


> Thanks for the input. It looks like Bachmann's EZ Command and MRC's Prodigy Explorer does not have an option for a controller that can be unplugged? If this is the case, I would probably skip this. Since my layout is going to be primarily switching, I will need to walk around with the controller as I follow the train.
> 
> One thing I did notice is MRC's Prodigy Express. Is this similar to the NCE PowerCab where the controller must be plugged in at all times, or can the controller be unplugged to take it to another spot on the railroad? If it can be unplugged, it might be the cheapest option for what I need, but now to determine if it is the "best" option...


I'm not that familiar with PowerCab, but the Prodigy line allows you to place additional additional jacks around the layout and move the throttle from place to place, or plug in additional throttles. You daisy chain these additional plugs back to the command station with what is basically a long phone cord. They can be in series or in parallel. If you unplug while a loco(s) is in motion, it will just keep following it's last command until reacquired by the throttle.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

patrick.b said:


> One thing I did notice is MRC's Prodigy Express. Is this similar to the NCE PowerCab where the controller must be plugged in at all times, or can the controller be unplugged to take it to another spot on the railroad?


the PowerCab is both a cab, the human interface, and the command station that powers the track and sends DCC commands to the decoder in the loco, which is why you can't unplug it.

as i mentioned earlier, you can buy a cab (e.g. cab06) which can be unplugged and moved.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Another vote for the PowerCab here, it’s an excellent unit and the ergonomics are very good. It takes you through initial loco programming with a series of questions which I think helps enormously if you’re new to DCC. You can in fact move around the layout with it by plugging it into strategically placed extra power panels but you will loose power when it’s unplugged.
If you want to expand there’s no need to get another system just add the 5amp booster, you can then turn the PowerCab into a ProCab (throttle only) as the booster would then act as the command station.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I use my NCE PowerCab on WiFi and WiThrottle on a iPad Mini. I also have an Android that works this way also but prefer the iPad Mini. This approach give you all of the great features of NCE's PowerCab and a wireless cab for running your trains.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That’s very interesting BrokeCurmudgeon, how does that work exactly?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the Power Cab system and would highly recommend it for a starter. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> That’s very interesting BrokeCurmudgeon, how does that work exactly?


I use a NCE 223 USB to computer module to connect to my laptop running JMRI and WiThrottle (http://www.withrottle.com/html/home.html) that is connected to my home network. Works fine for me as to just running a couple of trains. For an Android, Engine Driver Throttle (http://www.withrottle.com/html/home.html) works good. The down side is that you have to be connected to your computer and home network via the NCE 223. My explanation is probable as clear as mud.:laugh: An internet search or YouTube will provide some videos also.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for that BrokeCurmudgeon. Couldn’t you do it through a dedicated WiFi router? Although I guess it shouldn’t cause any conflicts as it is.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I use a NCE 223 USB to computer module to connect to my laptop running JMRI and WiThrottle (http://www.withrottle.com/html/home.html) that is connected to my home network. Works fine for me as to just running a couple of trains. For an Android, Engine Driver Throttle (http://www.withrottle.com/html/home.html) works good. The down side is that you have to be connected to your computer and home network via the NCE 223. My explanation is probable as clear as mud. An internet search or YouTube will provide some videos also.


I just picked up my power cab. I am about to test the bus and I'll give my feedback for a first time install..

And that's interesting, because I wanted the USB to do a dedicated programming track.. that's just another reason for me to get it.. It's very cheap!

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I have two trains running right now.. It's really easy to set them with the basic configuration. It took me a second to figure out the the recall so I could run two engines.. 

But for a complete beginner, I'm happy with the system so far... I would recommend it.. As I was c afraid of this stage, and it's been a piece of cake.. The connections are simple to say the least, and so far so good honestly...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

MatroxD said:


> I have two trains running right now.. It's really easy to set them with the basic configuration. It took me a second to figure out the the recall so I could run two engines..
> 
> But for a complete beginner, I'm happy with the system so far... I would recommend it.. As I was c afraid of this stage, and it's been a piece of cake.. The connections are simple to say the least, and so far so good honestly...
> 
> Sent from my Note 8


I have 5 locos all being controlled on my PowerCab. It is just a matter of recalling the loco that you want. Easy.:thumbsup:


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I have 5 locos all being controlled on my PowerCab. It is just a matter of recalling the loco that you want. Easy.


Yes, it is now! Lol, for right after programming my first one, it took a few tries.. So I have a couple spots it looks like, taken up with nothing.. But I'm sure it'll make sense eventually.. This system, at least for basic running of a couple locos (I'm about to stop these and program the other two), I honestly couldn't say it could be easier.. 

Especially I'm thinking with the options available to it..

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I think I am going to get an NCE PowerCab plus one additional NCE controller.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I use a NCE 223 USB to computer module to connect to my laptop running JMRI and WiThrottle (http://www.withrottle.com/html/home.html) that is connected to my home network. Works fine for me as to just running a couple of trains. For an Android, Engine Driver Throttle (http://www.withrottle.com/html/home.html) works good. The down side is that you have to be connected to your computer and home network via the NCE 223. My explanation is probable as clear as mud.:laugh: An internet search or YouTube will provide some videos also.


I think Digitrax just released a product that allows you to use Withrottle without JMRI. I'm not a Digitrax user, but I did see this.
http://www.digitrax.com/products/wireless/lnwi/


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I use a NCE 223 USB to computer module to connect to my laptop running JMRI and WiThrottle... The down side is that you have to be connected to your computer and home network via the NCE 223. My explanation is probable as clear as mud.



You can use a Raspberry Pi connected to the NCE 223 to use JMRI. You don’t need a computer. A little more complicated than a computer though.


----------

